# Romance for Dora



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

This is a new composition for classical guitar tell me your opinion.
It will be on score soon.
thank you





more info:
www.christosanestopoulos.com


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Well done. I thoroughly enjoyed it. A lovely melody. Now please, please don't take this wrong. I don't know the first thing about composing music, but I listen to music constantly. If there is a weakness in the piece, I think it happens at about the 2:42 mark where the tune could end quite nicely. Just a thought. Don't give it a second thought if you want the song to continue. I just feel the melody reached it's own conclusion at about that time frame. Again, a lovely melody. You've got talent.


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Joe B said:


> Well done. I thoroughly enjoyed it. A lovely melody. Now please, please don't take this wrong. I don't know the first thing about composing music, but I listen to music constantly. If there is a weakness in the piece, I think it happens at about the 2:42 mark where the tune could end quite nicely. Just a thought. Don't give it a second thought if you want the song to continue. I just feel the melody reached it's own conclusion at about that time frame. Again, a lovely melody. You've got talent.


Thank you so much Joe B. Really thank you for your words.
Well i think that you mean the outro  well yes its a little strange but actually i like this ... but i know its a matter of taste... it gives me a passage to the unknown and to mystery of death after the romantic structure of the Romance.
Thank you again its so great to talk about those thinks with others ...
Thank you JOE


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Christos Anestopoulos said:


> Thank you so much Joe B. Really thank you for your words.
> Well i think that you mean the outro  well yes its a little strange but actually i like this ... but i know its a matter of taste... it gives me a passage to the unknown and to mystery of death after the romantic structure of the Romance.
> Thank you again its so great to talk about those thinks with others ...
> Thank you JOE


It was my pleasure. I'll give "Romance for Dora" a serious listen again. I'm sure I'll see the wisdom in "the outro" as you call it (I'm illiterate when it comes to composition). Thanks for posting the piece and hearing my comments. And thanks for putting yourself out there for all to hear.


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Joe B said:


> It was my pleasure. I'll give "Romance for Dora" a serious listen again. I'm sure I'll see the wisdom in "the outro" as you call it (I'm illiterate when it comes to composition). Thanks for posting the piece and hearing my comments. And thanks for putting yourself out there for all to hear.


Thank you Joe B its my pleasure to talk and hear different opinions...after all in art there is not right or wrong  in my opinion


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very well done, close to perfection, I have one suggestion, if I may, it would have been nice seeing your face more in focus when your playing. I mean the scenes where you only see the guitar and your arms, besides that the whole scenery is perfect.
( Love the details of it, like the plant in the front and the electricity ting in the background)


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Very well done, close to perfection, I have one suggestion, if I may, it would have been nice seeing your face more in focus when your playing. I mean the scenes where you only see the guitar and your arms, besides that the whole scenery is perfect.
> ( Love the details of it, like the plant in the front and the electricity ting in the background)


Thank you Pugg.
This is a big truth...  i mean the quality of the video project is so poor.Its is so because i had to do all of that alone,so  i couldn't do a lot.you know play, record the sound take care the cameras and after that mixing the sound fix the video ...
Sure you need some others to do the Job.
You are very truth Pugg but you know here in Greece we use to say an old word 
``the poverty build skills``


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christos Anestopoulos said:


> Thank you Pugg.
> This is a big truth...  i mean the quality of the video project is so poor.Its is so because i had to do all of that alone,so  i couldn't do a lot.you know play, record the sound take care the cameras and after that mixing the sound fix the video ...
> Sure you need some others to do the Job.
> You are very truth Pugg but you know here in Greece we use to say an old word
> ``the poverty build skills``


Now it all make sense, In my thoughts the camera man ( I did not know you did it all yourself) so he left you out deliberately, it didn't rime with the whole shots where you are clearly visible. But remember the scenery is very good.
Keep going .


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Now it all make sense, In my thoughts the camera man ( I did not know you did it all yourself) so he left you out deliberately, it didn't rime with the whole shots where you are clearly visible. But remember the scenery is very good.
> Keep going .


Thank you Pugg


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Christos Anestopoulos said:


> Thank you so much Joe B. Really thank you for your words.
> Well i think that you mean the outro  well yes its a little strange but actually i like this ... but i know its a matter of taste... it gives me a passage to the unknown and to mystery of death after the romantic structure of the Romance.
> Thank you again its so great to talk about those thinks with others ...
> Thank you JOE


Christos,
I gave "Romance for Dora" another listen tonight. You are absolutely right about the outro....it works perfectly. I was tired the first time I listened and did not appreciate your intent on expanding the focus of the theme. Good job on a wonderful tune.
Joe B


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Joe B said:


> Christos,
> I gave "Romance for Dora" another listen tonight. You are absolutely right about the outro....it works perfectly. I was tired the first time I listened and did not appreciate your intent on expanding the focus of the theme. Good job on a wonderful tune.
> Joe B


I am so glad that you like it Joe.Well this is happening to me all the time too  .Some times i hear an album and really dont like it but when i listen it second or some times third time i love it ... music and time is so strange combination  .Thank you


----------

